# 44th Annual Vintage Motorbike Club Swap Meet!



## Flat Tire (Jul 6, 2016)

Portland Indiana swap meet, official start date is July 21, but folks start showing up as early as the 18th! This is a monster meet! Tons of bikes, scooters , etc. You never know what will show up. A few years ago a vender was selling a Hot Air Balloon! Friend of mine bought an antique boat one year! Great food, ice cream, shower house. I'll be there vending, bring cash! 
So who all is going?


----------



## Foxclassics (Jul 6, 2016)

I will be there 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Jul 6, 2016)

I wish I could go.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 6, 2016)

Maybe! We will see how the month goes, sounds like a good time and a little road trip!


----------



## OGz (Jul 6, 2016)

Any Socal swap meets?


----------



## jimsbeercans (Jul 8, 2016)

I think I'll be able to attend on Friday. Was going to set up but the cost of membership and booth rent eats the little profit I make on bikes. So we attend as a buyer..

Not looking for anything particular and I usually buy something that I don't need..


----------



## Boris (Jul 8, 2016)

catfish said:


> I wish I could go.




Me too!


----------



## KevinM (Jul 18, 2016)

I will be hanging around Don L and Gary's swap spaces.


----------

